# Zymol autowash.....worth a try?



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

Please help.......I've just finished my bottle of dodo BTBM shampoo and now fancy trying something new. Zymol autowash is what i was thinking.

Can anyone let me know their thoughts compared to BTBM before I buy?


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

wilkie said:


> Please help.......I've just finished my bottle of dodo BTBM shampoo and now fancy trying something new. Zymol autowash is what i was thinking.
> 
> Can anyone let me know their thoughts compared to BTBM before I buy?


Never used it but that much for shampoo? I'll pass :lol:


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

I bought a load on the halfords 3for2, I really like it smells great and has really good lubrication. Not tried BTBM but it gets good reviews on here so will probably try it in the future.


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Absolutely love this stuff. cleans well, really slick and even smells great. Also make a good clay lube. It;s also a lot cheaper than BTBM. :argie:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

As above!


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

It's brilliant stuff.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Dingo must have confused it with Clear at £27/bottle.

AutoWash is much much less, I agree, is really slick, not very lively in the bucket (which is irrelevant anyway) and good to use - last year I did about half my washes with this.


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

As above, all good and a little goes a long way. Halfords for less than a tenner last time I bought some.


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys.......think i'll give it a go and take advantage of the halfords 3 for 2 :thumb:


----------



## rebel.ranter (Sep 25, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Zymol Autowash. I wish they did it in bigger containers. I usually stock up as much as I can when the Halfords 3 for 2 offers are on.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a decent shampoo.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

wilkie said:


> Thanks Guys.......think i'll give it a go and take advantage of the halfords 3 for 2 :thumb:





rebel.ranter said:


> Another thumbs up for Zymol Autowash. I wish they did it in bigger containers. I usually stock up as much as I can when the Halfords 3 for 2 offers are on.


*Have you not heard guys, they've got a BOGOF offer on all cleaning chemicals until Monday.* :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Zymol Autowash, I used this years ago, was not impressed by the performance of the shampoo, did not work for me I'm afraid, others like it, does smell nice, but the Autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner and the Meguiars one's are a big step up from the Zymol Autowash I have found.

One shampoo that does get a high rating from me is the G3 Farecla Detox shampoo, this has got be in any collection, especially when a full detail is on the cards, very lubricated, and little goes a long way, and foams nicely as well; plus smells of pleasant soap smell.

On a regular basis, the Auotglym shampoo plus the meguiars one is the choice to go for, trust me.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

My favourite shampoo, only one I will use now! I went out and bought six bottles from halfords on the BOGOF. Tried a few different shampoos yet I always find this bubbles up perfectly, the bubbles still exist in the bucket hours later. Cleans great and feels slick when washing the paintwork.


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> the Autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner are a big step up...from zymol


I really cannot get on with AG bodywork shampoo! I bought a litre bottle to try something new after I ran out of zymol and absolutely hated it. I only use it on friends and family's cars now. To me it doesn't 'bubble' up enough and certainly doesn't feel lubricated to touch the water.

Does clean well though, suppose its whatever works for you!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

moono16v said:


> I really cannot get on with AG bodywork shampoo! I bought a litre bottle to try something new after I ran out of zymol and absolutely hated it. I only use it on friends and family's cars now. To me it doesn't 'bubble' up enough and certainly doesn't feel lubricated to touch the water.
> 
> Does clean well though, suppose its whatever works for you!


Alot of people have this problem with the Autoglym shampoo, I already know this, but rinsing between the two have you found that the Autoglym leaves less water on the surface, plus leaves a shinier finish behind when the cars dry.

I must admit the Zymol Autowash, does have more Suds than Autoglym bodywork shampoo and conditioner, but the finish Autoglym leaves is alot better finish in my eyes, but experiences of products to others are different, some work for more than others, some perform better, really up to individual really what they after in a product, alot of time, I must admit on here products that are highly rated, might not work for others on here  sometimes it's the user using the products.


----------



## rebel.ranter (Sep 25, 2011)

I washed 4 cars today, 3 of my own with Zymol & a Merino Lambswool mitt, the other car I washed with Autoglym & the same mitt. In my mind there's no way the Autoglym is a match for the Zymol.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Another fan of the Zymol here, for the money it's hard to beat - spesh with the BOGOF :thumb:

Think I'll have to stock up tomorrow


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Washed and clayed with Autowash , very nice shampoo.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

As novice I always related bubbles with lubricity are they separate concepts, the feel of AG certainly has that slickness, the ends results are subjective and if any product was significantly better perhaps we would all be using it, at the right price. 

Bought some Zymol autowash while on offer, for me these premier league products are important to get the finish we are after. What do enhanced products have at the next level up, just a bigger ratio of the good stuff.

John.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

has anyone got a link to the zymol autowash you guys are taling about here?

i want one but dont know which one it is!!

argh help meeeee!!!


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

a link to the halfords deal would be brilliant

thanks in advance


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Clicky Link for the lazy.... 

Nice stuff to work with.

Fish


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

What's everyone's opinion/experience of the G3 Clay (£14.99 for 100g)

I've done a search and can only find one review (which was quite favourable)
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255913&highlight=g3+farcela+clay

The megs kit at halfoards is £9.99 for 50g


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Its a very good shampoo, one of my favourite and smells sooooo good. Feels very similar to AG BSC I find however foams up a bit more while still being lubricated which I like


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the stuff! the bottle goes a long way too!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm i have a **** load of duragloss and two bottles of Gwash,but the label whore in me says grab the zymol to go with the glasur,field glaze and HD cleanse.13 quid for 1 and a half litres isnt bad,and you do always need shampoo :lol:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I keep a picture folder of all the good products, works for me.

John.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I got a bottle of Zymol AW as it was on offer at Halfords. Nice smell, very slick. Works for me!

I have to comment though, I got loads of suds (_so many I only had half a bucket of water by time it was spilling over the top_) that was just filling my bucket with a hose so don't understand how people aren't getting any?

It'll prob last a while too as it's half a capful per bucket. Shame I knocked it over the drive and spilled some


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dont know about anyone else but i fill the bucket with water THEN add the shampoo :lol: once the shampoo is in just a quick blast with the hose or PW and its mixed and you have more water than foam


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

is this not the turtlewax made one? (or atleast it WAS)
i had a bottle about 4 years ago,the price has gone up quite alot since i bought mine so i never replaced it.
works alright though.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I used this for the first time today and liked it. Good lubrication and quite slick too had more bubbles than btbm but overall good shampoo at a reasonable price btw I still prefer btbm


----------



## wilkie (Nov 12, 2006)

stantheman said:


> *Have you not heard guys, they've got a BOGOF offer on all cleaning chemicals until Monday.* :thumb:


I got it over the weekend and was really pleased with the results :thumb:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I picked a couple of bottles of this up in the BOGOF sale, used it today for the first time.

My shampoo history :

• Triplewax
• Zipp Wax
• Megs GC
• Megs NXT
• Megs Ultimate
• Megs Shampoo Plus (Not used yet - waiting on the ultimate to run out)

I like GC and ultimate best, these are the ones I buy and use on a regular basis.

I found the zymol to be OK but not as slippery / oily as the megs products.

What I did like was the smell, reminded me of Hawaiian Tropic sun oil - just shut your eyes and think of the bikini babes ... :argie:

WD


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I like it - smells lovely!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

ive used this for a while now and it works well, suds up well in bucket but dont seem to get much on my mitt. trying poor boys product next week


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It is good stuff, but made by Turtle Wax and not Zymol. I will always buy a few bottles on HellFrauds 3 for 2 offers..


----------



## Stirks (Mar 13, 2013)

PugIain said:


> is this not the turtlewax made one? (or atleast it WAS)
> i had a bottle about 4 years ago,the price has gone up quite alot since i bought mine so i never replaced it.
> works alright though.


The label on the back has a address for Skelmersdale, Lancs, and I know that there is a Turtle wax factory on the industrial site there, because I've worked around the estate alot. So I reckon it is from the same place or at least they have some connection with the contact details being the same place.

Not stopped me picking up my first bottle of it though


----------



## cafcross (May 13, 2014)

Why is it £13 in Halfords yet £30 on Amazon and through Zymol themselves?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought this the other week


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As I understand it, as a Licenced Zymol Reseller, is that the product from Halfords is made by Turtlewax in Skelmersdale under licence and uses a formulation from about 5 or 6 years ago.

There have been 2 (maybe 3 revisions) since then so that product is different to the one we sell (in different bottles), and we mainly sell the bigger 1.42 litre bottle at £28. We dont even stock the smaller one any more.

I dont have any of the old one left to provide an objective review.


----------



## cafcross (May 13, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for that. Not that it bothers me one bit mind, I have been using it for years and I find it fantastic.


----------

